# Elusive Prairie Chickens



## drjongy

Took work off yesterday to try and fill my Prairie Chicken tags. Hunted from sunrise to sunset with no luck. I did see some birds, but they were all in the real short grass and I couldn't get within 100 yards before they would fly. Walked a lot of taller grassland around sunflowers and corn but the dog didn't kick any up at all. I think it might have been better if it had kept raining...perhaps they would have stayed in some heavier cover for protection.

I really want to get one for a nice mount, but this time of year it seems almost impossible because they are so flighty. I might have better luck staking out a feeding area and just trying to pass shoot some. Any suggestions?


----------



## Horsager

You might consider finding a buddy who owns a pointing dog. I don't own one, I have a flusher and I assume from your avatar you have a retriever. But if I was trying to cover lots of ground for a reletively sparsely populated game bird I'd find someone with a good pointer who could not only cover that ground, but hold the birds once they've been found. I'd likely keep my dog on a leash on my hip and let him flush the birds once they'd been found though. Season is short and there's lots of space out there for them to occupy. You've already come to grips with the fact you might not shoot them as flushed by your dog (the pass shooting referrence) so I'm just giving you a suggestion on another method of getting the job done. I'd do this myself despite having what I consider a fairly experienced 6yr old flusher (english cocker).

Good luck, I hope you get a nice pair of representative birds.


----------



## D&amp;D

Good luck with getting close. We hunted south and east of Pierre, SD for 5 straight years and, fortunately, managed to take a few chickens each year. After the first few days of the first year, I switched to full choke in both barrels and went to a magnum 6 shot. If I got within 75 yards of one of those rascals I considered it good. I have a setter and my buddy has a Brittany. They're both great on the sharpies, but having them never helped with the chickens.

We're heading your way two weeks from today, so save a few for us! Hope you get your chicken. They are a beautiful bird. Take care.


----------



## drjongy

It's raining and cold here today in GF, so after work at 3 PM I'm headed back out to test my theory that they might be in the thicker stuff and holding a little tighter. Not going to be real fun walking around in a heavy mist at 35 degrees with a North wind, but who knows when I will ever draw another tag.

It will be interesting to see the reports of this season and how many people managed to bag. I would venture to guess the numbers harvested are going to be quite low this year in the North unit. Just a real tough time of the year to try and hunt chickens/grouse.


----------



## always_outdoors

dr: get away from the roads. I found mine way off the road. I bet I was a good mile from any roads when I found my birds. Bear in mind they will be flighty in the mornings and evenings as they are used to moving around (to go feed or find water). I think the hunt between about 10 am to 3 pm should be a good time to find birds in thicker cover.


----------



## drjongy

Well, the season is over and no Prairie Chicken for me. Friday it quit raining by the time I got out there. I did walk the taller stuff and managed to get a Sharptail. Saturday I went out in the evening and got another sharptail. Sunday I saw a bunch of birds walking next to a sunflower field, but they were getting up out of the sunflowers at about 100 yards. Overall hunted 4 days with two Sharptails....if only they could have been chickens!!!


----------



## nomrcy

I drew tags for the South unit and actually took vacation to hunt them. They are absolutely the hardest bird to get close to! We walked our feet off and got close to very few. I got lucky and did get my two-my buddy got one. Very challenging birds!









Prairie Chicken and Sharptail


----------



## drjongy

Very, very cool pictures!!!! Looks like a female and a male...hope you are going to mount them. Good job!!


----------



## nomrcy

drjongy said:


> Very, very cool pictures!!!! Looks like a female and a male...hope you are going to mount them. Good job!!


Thanks-we worked VERY hard for the 3 birds my buddy and I got. They were all males. Just good luck I guess!


----------



## nomrcy

Just got back from the taxidermist for my bird-I can't get it mounted in the booming phase with the air sacs inflated. Too many pin feathers on it. It will still be a good looking mount in a standing position. He said most of the chickens they get in are too pinny for this pose.

I hope my buddies bird will be good enough! Here's another photo-I think it only took a few pellets. It was in almost flawless condition!


----------



## jimbob357

Hey nomrcy,
I've seen those pics before... When you emailed them to me! :wink: 
Congrat's on the good fortune!


----------



## Springer

2006 Prairie Chicken Hunting Season Summarized

A total of 30 prairie chickens and 52 sharp-tailed grouse were taken
during the state's 2006 prairie chicken hunting season, according to
statistics released by the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

The nine-day October season was open in two units - Grand Forks County
(north unit) and the other in southeastern North Dakota (south unit).
Fifty resident hunters were awarded licenses in each unit.

Forty-six hunters bagged 12 prairie chickens and 33 sharptails in the
north unit, while 39 hunters took 18 prairie chickens and 19 sharptails
in the south unit.

Hunters had a season limit of two prairie chickens, and a sharptail
limit of three daily and 12 in possession.

From the north unit three hunters were successful in taking two prairie
chickens, six hunters were able to bag one, and 37 were unsuccessful. In
the south unit, six hunters took a limit of prairie chickens, six
hunters were able to harvest one, and 27 were unsuccessful.

The department received 299 applications - 175 for the north unit and
124 for the south unit.

The application process and 2007 season information will be announced in
July.


----------



## Springer

I think I might have to apply to the south unit next year as there were only 124 applicants.

Do you think they consider this a good success rate. 30 out of the 200 tags?


----------



## nomrcy

I think that success rate has been the average since it opened. They are incredibly hard to get close to! I know I never laid eyes on another hunter and we spent the better part of a week's vacation down there!


----------



## drjongy

drjongy said:


> It will be interesting to see the reports of this season and how many people managed to bag. I would venture to guess the numbers harvested are going to be quite low this year in the North unit. Just a real tough time of the year to try and hunt chickens/grouse.


Looks like I was right. This year the season was a little too late for effective hunting...I saw chickens but they were REALLY spooky, no way to even get close. I might have done better putting up a ground blind I think. I thought last year they were in the upper twenties for chickens in the North unit?


----------



## nomrcy

Anyone draw tags this year?


----------



## nomrcy

Got my 2006 prairie chicken mount back last night-he did a great mount for me!


----------



## drjongy

Really nice mount! I'm seriously jealous!!!

I sent in again this year but haven't heard anything yet...they must have drawn by now. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## morel_greg

Successful applicants should have been notified the last week of August. I unfortunately received nothing.


----------



## nomrcy

Guys-
I received my tags about 10 days ago. I got lucky......  :beer:


----------



## nomrcy

Got one Prairie Chicken this morning in the pouring rain. Not seeing as many as last year, so I think I will just take the one. Anyone else having any luck with chickens so far?


----------

